
Building a startup in a weekend - damien
http://coloradostartups.com/2007/06/07/startupweekend-this-is-just-wacky-enough-that-i-have-to-be-a-part-of-it/
======
Tichy
I like this idea a lot. It also highlights another open problem (I think): how
can I get there? Google Maps recommends swimming across the Atlantic. Is there
a service that includes air travel in computing the best way to travel to a
specific destination?

